# Post Install & Upgrade - /usr/libexec/getty missing



## IronForge (Jul 3, 2009)

Greetings:

Been a Linux User for several years; and have problems with hacks and exploits recently.  Since the hackers used my machine as a spammer and crippled it, I nuked my HDDs and decided to give BSD an install after reviewing the LiveCDs.  The Fedora 11 release was too shoddy; and I wanted to use another more secure but free Open Source OS. 

I installed FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE, did a portsnap, upgrade to 7.2-RELEASE, and did another portsnap.  Things looked fine after my box crashed during the first 7.0-7.2 Upgrade attempt.  

I had 2 HDDs and only designated one for FreeBSD (botched the Labeling on the original install). After I reconfigured the 2nd HDD, I tried to reboot; but encountered the subject line error message - there's no 'getty' file available.

I couldn't get a shell session up with the 7.0 Disk; and when I tried to download and burn several BSD Live CDs from a Library and a local Internet Cafe, the burned CDs wouldn't boot on my box.  I can only get LiveCDs I obtained Online and via magazines to work.

Since this is my work box; and I spent 10days now trying to get this box up and tend to my business, I'm planning to contact the authorities.  

Any clue as to how this happened (outside of the hack into the 2nd HDD)?  Is the "getty hack" common?  When using linux, recall seeing some strange system log activity involving Bluetooth devices (I don't use any). 

Guidance wrt repair and reporting this to authorities appreciated

IronForge


----------



## IronForge (Jul 3, 2009)

One glitch and can't edit post.  To clarify, LiveCDs from magazines and online stores peddling LiveCDs.  Thanks


----------



## mecano (Jul 21, 2009)

IronForge said:
			
		

> I installed FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE, did a portsnap, upgrade to 7.2-RELEASE, and did another portsnap.  Things looked fine after my box crashed during the first 7.0-7.2 Upgrade attempt.



portsnap only fetch and rebuild INDEX files for the port tree. I does nothing more, did you do a portupgrade of ports before the update ?
Also did you read http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html and followed the steps ?



> I had 2 HDDs and only designated one for FreeBSD (botched the Labeling on the original install). After I reconfigured the 2nd HDD, I tried to reboot; but encountered the subject line error message - there's no 'getty' file available.



read this about getty http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/term.html (26.3.2)



> I couldn't get a shell session up with the 7.0 Disk; and when I tried to download and burn several BSD Live CDs from a Library and a local Internet Cafe, the burned CDs wouldn't boot on my box.  I can only get LiveCDs I obtained Online and via magazines to work.


What is the difference in between local Internet Cafe and Online ? Isn't it supposed to be the same ? Maybe your local Internet Cafe browser didn't handle the transfer fine ? How did you get it through ftp, http ? From which mirror ?
Did your read http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install.html ?



> Any clue as to how this happened (outside of the hack into the 2nd HDD)?  Is the "getty hack" common?  When using linux, recall seeing some strange system log activity involving Bluetooth devices (I don't use any).



You shouldn't hack if it's your working box. 
You should wipe your HD clean.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-steps.html


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2009)

IronForge said:
			
		

> Been a Linux User for several years; and have problems with hacks and exploits recently.  Since the hackers used my machine as a spammer and crippled it, I nuked my HDDs and decided to give BSD an install after reviewing the LiveCDs.  The Fedora 11 release was too shoddy; and I wanted to use another more secure but free Open Source OS.


To be honest, if you make the same mistakes your bsd box will get hacked too. There's nothing 'special' about freebsd that makes it more secure than linux, os-x or even windows.


----------

